# What is the full infantry kit on regular combat operations?



## T-bone26 (30 Jun 2011)

First off, when I say combat, I don't mean attacking or fighting, just patrol's in a dangerous area. I tried the search function, but in the likely case I didn't find something, links would be appreciated. But to the point.

What is the full, complete list of things you get issued when on patrol. I want everything from the gun in hand to whats in the ruck sack to the combat vest.

Don't leave anything out, if you can think of something, add it!


----------



## MikeL (30 Jun 2011)

Why do you want an itemized kit list?

Also, there is lots of info on what is carried.  I know theres one for what Infantry carry and Signallers for sure.  Read through the Infantry, Signals/Communications and Equipment subforums.  Or use the search button on the top left of the website.


----------



## MikeL (30 Jun 2011)

Read through these threads

Also, what is carried varies from person to person, length of the patrol, etc, etc

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/87398.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51144.250.html


----------



## T-bone26 (30 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the links


----------



## paffomaybe (30 Jun 2011)

(Source:  Bob on the FOB:  http://www.facebook.com/bobonthefobcomics)


----------



## shylagr (30 Jun 2011)

If you want the real full kit list for what you will get issued, search the Web Quary Tool and get the Scale. Im not sure if you will have access to it but Supply Techs do. If you can not get a hold of it yourself you can ask your local QM Sup Tech to maybe print it off for you  it only takes a few minuets to get it, tells you about the item and how many your entitled too as well!


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jun 2011)

The question is very general. There are several different types of ops, each demanding specific and general kit.

You need to be more specific ie what would a rifleman carry on a recce or fighting patrol? Or in a defensive battle, or on Advance to Contact.


----------



## T-bone26 (30 Jun 2011)

Lets go with a rifleman on a fighting patrol.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2011)

T-bone26 said:
			
		

> First off, when I say combat, I don't mean attacking or fighting, just patrol's in a dangerous area. I tried the search function, but in the likely case I didn't find something, links would be appreciated. But to the point.
> 
> What is the full, complete list of things you get issued when on patrol. I want everything from the gun in hand to whats in the ruck sack to the combat vest.
> 
> Don't leave anything out, if you can think of something, add it!



How long is a piece of rope?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2011)

T-bone26 said:
			
		

> Lets go with a rifleman on a fighting patrol.



Maybe you don't realize the work your asking someone to do. The list isn't small or exclusive.

Perhaps you should tell us why you need this info before someone does a bunch of work, perhaps, for your idle curiosity.


----------



## T-bone26 (30 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should tell us why you need this info before someone does a bunch of work, perhaps, for your idle curiosity.



Purely because I like to look into as much as possible the trade I'm going to go in. If the information is else where links are welcome.

If the average ruk is about 60-80 Lbs, would it not be smart to look into what I'm carrying before-hand?


----------



## Snaketnk (30 Jun 2011)

I guarantee by the time you see a "combat operation" the list will be 100% different.

The list will vary greately from soldier to soldier, from location, from type of terrain, to weapon type, to organization type, to mission, to length of op. It's a useless excercise to ask what "an infanteer on a fighting patrol" will carry.


----------



## T-bone26 (30 Jun 2011)

well i can still get a rough idea.

I'm sure there's still a decent list of thing you'll need no matter what.

I don't care what items you say or how many, I just want to know what I may have.


----------



## Romanmaz (30 Jun 2011)

T-bone26 said:
			
		

> Purely because I like to look into as much as possible the trade I'm going to go in. If the information is else where links are welcome.
> 
> If the average ruk is about 60-80 Lbs, would it not be smart to look into what I'm carrying before-hand?


Did you even fill out the application forms yet? I thought you wanted to apply as a weapons tech?


----------



## Redeye (30 Jun 2011)

T-bone26 said:
			
		

> Purely because I like to look into as much as possible the trade I'm going to go in. If the information is else where links are welcome.
> 
> If the average ruk is about 60-80 Lbs, would it not be smart to look into what I'm carrying before-hand?



Not really.  None of this information would be even the slightest bit relevant to an application to join the CF.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2011)

T-bone26 said:
			
		

> Purely because I like to look into as much as possible the trade I'm going to go in.



Useless details as far as your application is concerned. Concentrate on knowing about what your trade does, postings, training and similar things.


----------



## T-bone26 (30 Jun 2011)

Well only one post was helpful so I guess it was useless.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2011)

You're welcome?  : Far from useless. You were told there was no set list. You were coached that those specifics didn't matter to your application. Now you want to pout?


Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2011)

T-bone26 said:
			
		

> Well only one post was helpful so I guess it was useless.



Careful throwing your teddy bear in the corner, it mught break. They just don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Snaketnk (30 Jun 2011)

T-bone26 said:
			
		

> well i can still get a rough idea.
> 
> I'm sure there's still a decent list of thing you'll need *no matter what*.
> 
> I don't care what items you say or how many, I just want to know what I may have.



Ammo and Water. Thread over.


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Jun 2011)

When I was last in the field 4 weeks ago (I was a PL WO at the time, now a CQMS). Here is what I carried (Need NATO stock numbers too?)
Helmet with Cover and band
C7A2 Rifle with sling and C79 Optical sight
TAC VEST (over top Frag vest) containing
-5 x magazines
-Field Dressing
-CAD PAT Gloves
-ballistic eye wear case
-BEW (when not my face)
-521 Radio
-Note book with pen
-Map 
-Binoculars
--2 qt water canteen

Small Pack
- two to eight arty sims (depending on my mood)
- 2 x 220 Belts 7.62mm Blank
- 6 x smoke grenades
- MNVG (night use)
-Thermal shirt (nights were kind of chilly)
-rain jacket
-Shelter half

There I answered your questions, keep in mind this was on ex. On Ops (mission needs dictate) it differs. Now enough of answering generalized questions like yours.

You want to know what you will carry as a grunt? WHATEVER YOUR TOLD TO by Warrant Officers like me. 

Note when I run a BMQ (L) or DP1 Infantry, I love sorting out attitude cases, its almost like a sport to us old infantry dogs. Except its very one sided.


----------



## GAP (30 Jun 2011)

> Note when I run a BMQ (L) or DP1 Infantry, I love sorting out attitude cases, its almost like a sport to us old infantry dogs. Except its very one sided.




I'm shocked, shocked I say......you mean Sgt's and above don't take you by the hand, lead you over to a nice comfy chair and spell things out....in detail, until it is understood? 

what's this world coming to?...............



 ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> I'm shocked, shocked I say......you mean Sgt's and above don't take you by the hand, lead you over to a nice comfy chair and spell things out....in detail, until it is understood?


I wonder if that still happens, while the rest of the platoon is doing push-ups?


----------

